# فن وصناعة السعادة الزوجية ...



## +Nevena+ (2 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه بعض الخطوات التي تجعل حياتك الزوجية في قمة السعادة :

* أثناء وجودكما وسط مجموعة من الاْقارب او الاْصدقاء خذ زوجتك جانباً وإهمس في أذنها بجملة رقيقة مثل " حبيبتي أنت أجمل الموجودين " .

* أثناء تجولكما في السوق توقف وقل لها مبتسماً " كم أنا سعيد لأنك زوجتي " .

* ضع بطاقة دعوة زفافكما في إطار جميل وعلقها في غرفه المعيشة فذلك يعطيها إحساساً قوياً بأنك تعتز بمناسبة زواجكما فعلاً .

* استخدم كلمات الحب كلما سنحت الفرصه وأطلق عليها اسماء جديدة غير مسمي زوجة سميها ( حبيبة ) مثلاً نفس الشئ نقولة للزوجة ...

* تذكري دوماً الاْيام الاولي لزواجكما . وهيامك فيه ، وذكري نفسك بكل مشاعرك الدافئة في تلك الايام ، وستعود اليك المشاعر ذاتها بنفس الحرارة .

* اطبعي نسخة من عقد الزواج وارسليهاله في البريد مع عبارة تقول " هل تذكر ذلك اليوم ؟ "

* في ذكري زواجكما ارسل لها باقة ورد نسخة طبق الاصل من باقة الورد التي كانت تحملها يوم حفل زفافها .

* كبر أجمل صورة لزوجتك ولفها بورق هدايا جميل وقدمها هدية لنفسك وافتح الهدية أمامها ودعها تنتشي برؤية الهدية التي اخترتها لنفسك ... ستدمع عيناها من التأثر .

* رتب إجازة خاصة بكما " بدون الاولاد " حتي لو لمدة يومين تنفردان فيها فذلك يعيد الحياة لزواجكما وينعشة ولا داعي للسفر فبالامكان الذهاب الي فندق بعيد او اي مكان تكونان وحيدين لا تحاصركما المسئوليات والاهل وقلق ومشاكل الاطفال او بالامكان عكس الاية ...
يعني بدلاً من ان تذهبان بعيداً ارسلاً الاطفال لبيت جدهم وابقيا بمفردكم في البيت ... مثل ايام زمان ... في بداية الزواج وقبل مجئ الاطفال وتمتعا بالحرية والهدؤء دون مقاطعة الاولاد للاوقات الخاصة وستدركان كم كنتما متباعدين رغم وجودكما معاً في بيت واحد .

* قومي بمفاجأته من وقت لاخر بهدية يحبها وتلازمة طوال وقته إذا كان يملك جهاز كمبيوتر في البيت قومي بوضع عبارات المحبة له في شاشة التوقف .

* حتي في فراش النوم ضعي ورده حمراء وغطيها باللحاف فهي كافية عن الكلام ... او علي مآة التسريحة في الغرفة ثبتي ورقة فيها بعض عباراتك الدافئة او في كتاب اعتاد ان يقرأه .
​** اصنعا السعادة فإن السعادة فن **
وربنا يجعل كل حياتنا في سعادة ​


----------



## joee_7590 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

تحفة يا فينو ربنا يباركك 
بجد جاااااااااااااااااااااااامدة جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااااااائع يا نيفين 
يستحق التقييم 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ونصائح رااااااائعه

ميرسى يا قمر

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## viviane tarek (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*اية الكلام الجامد دة
يا نفين
حللللللللو اووووووووووووى
افكار حلوة ازى 
وفعلا" جديدة
ربنا يبركك
ويعوضك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

joee_7590 قال:


> تحفة يا فينو ربنا يباركك
> بجد جاااااااااااااااااااااااامدة جدا


 

ميرسي يا جو علي مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع يا نيفين
> 
> يستحق التقييم
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ...


 

ميرسي يا كيرو علي مشاركتك وتشجيعك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل ونصائح رااااااائعه​
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​
> 
> ربنا يكون معاكى​


 

الاروع هو مرورك وتشجيعك يااحلي كاندي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *اية الكلام الجامد دة​*
> *يا نفين*
> *حللللللللو اووووووووووووى*
> *افكار حلوة ازى *
> ...


 

ميرسي يا فيفيان علي كلامك الجميل دا
نورتي بمرورك ومشاركتك
ربنا يباركك يا جميل​


----------



## وليم تل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا نيفين رمزى​
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع​
> مودتى​


 

الاروع هو تواجدك دايما وتشجيعك المستمر لي
نورت يا احلي زعيم بمرورك العطر
ربنا يباركك
وزي ما بتقول 
ودمت بود​


----------



## فونتالولو (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك يا نوفاااااااااااااااااااااااا
 الموضوع جميل وياريت كل البنات تعمل بيه
والشباب كمان 
 بس صدقني محدش بيقدر
 هي ممكن تقوله فاكر يوم جوزنا يا حبيبي 
 هو يقولها اه هو انتي لسه فكرها ده كان يوم ما يعلم بيه الا ربنا
 وكده يعني
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 نوفمبر 2008)

فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع *
> *تعيش ايدك يا نوفاااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> *الموضوع جميل وياريت كل البنات تعمل بيه*
> *والشباب كمان *
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا فونتا في صديقني حب زي دا واكتر كمان
وفي ناس بتعرف تخلي بيتها اجمل بيت مليان حب وامان

ميرسي يا جميل علي مرورك ومشاركتك
نورتي​


----------

